# White Stringy Poop



## TheWindWaker (Feb 25, 2012)

I need help asap. So I bought a new fish that I put in quarantine when I noticed he had fin rot and was refusing to eat. A few days later I noticed a white string coming out from where the fish usually poops. 

About few days later, I notice my other fish suddenly has the same thing, but he is acting healthy, eating like a pig, and pretty much behaving like nothing is wrong.

Are these internal parasites and HOW do I get rid of them asap? How long can the fish have them without major harmful affects? What SPECIFIC medications can I buy that will work on a 1 gallon tank?

Currently I clean the older fish's water weekly and am giving him aquarium salts. Is this okay?

I need HELP. I do not want to lose my older fish. He's just barely a year now and has been completely fine until this point. Please help.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

White stringy poop usually means internal parasite. Aquarium salt will not help get rid of them. Stop using that and look into a parasite medication like General Cure or Jungle brand.

Did you use the same tools for changing water in the quarantine tank and your regular tank, or are they sharing the same water?

I suggest getting the medication asap and starting treatment. Parasites can be deadly.


----------



## TheWindWaker (Feb 25, 2012)

I might have used the same net before I was aware of a parasite problem. I can't remember since I never had this problem thus never actively thought of it.

Where can I order these products? The Petsmart near my apartment doesn't seem to carry any of these products.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I would use a medicated feed not bath for internal infection. The ingredients in general cure are not absorbed into the fish by their gills and require what water the fish gulps to treat internal infections. Therefore you have a -much- better success rate by feeding. You can use metrodazinole to mix up your own feed if you can't find some premade.. I've used Jungle and Aquascape's EcoRX (crush up). A lot of times fish won't eat these though since they taste so bad and you end up having to mix up your own feed anyway.

Your 1 gallon tank needs 2 100% water changes a week. Aquarium salt is good for many external infections but not internal, like Pataflafla said. The aquarium salt will likely help with fin rot though.. 1 tsp per gallon up to 10 days.


----------



## TheWindWaker (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you know where I can order the Jungle Internal Parasite food or general cure? I keep doing searches (I have around 20 tabs open right now) and I can't find a single seller. The sites I do find are 'out of stock' but were selling it for well over $20 not including shipping. That just seems a little suspicious to me...

I don't quite trust myself to make my own food. I've never encountered such a problem with my bettas before.


----------



## TheWindWaker (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM256730820P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1 this is the best I could find. Is it trustworthy? Am I on the right track? I really need help.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If it's Jungle, it can be trusted. though medicated food is recommended, it's difficult to get a betta to eat it.

Here is General Cure on the Petsmart site:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10850833


----------



## TheWindWaker (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you! Apparently there's quite a number of Petsmart stores near me that claim to carry it. I just need to talk a roommate into driving me out there.

I'm assuming the doses are for bigger tanks though. How much specifically would a 1 gallon tank and a one half gallon tank need? I don't need to od my fish. 

And are there any other special directions I should be aware of?

Does it work alright with aquarium salt in the water?

Both my tanks are unfiltered and unheated. I know it's not the perfect set up, but I'm stuck with what I got.

I really appreciate all the help I'm getting so far. I'm not sure about my little betta, but I have hopes for the older one.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

The filter's not such a problem, if you're changing water regularly, but the lack of heater'll be contributing to poor immunity against disease. If you can pick up a small one cheaply, it might really help.

My fish had white poop for a long time after I got him. I couldn't get out to get the recommended cure before good food and clean, warm water seemed to fix the issue, which I suspect was a gut infection rather than worms, since it went away for the most part. He still gets the odd white 'section' in his poo, but mostly it's normal now and improving all the time. Cold water affects their metabolism, too, so it's not surprising a heater helped with it. 

Not saying it's not parasites in your case, but if your fish is otherwise perfectly fine perhaps your money's better spent on a couple cheap heaters for now and see if it clears up.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Dosing instructions are for 10 gallon tanks.

Get a gallon jug and put the entire packet in the gallon jug. You'll just need 1/10 of the water to start the treatment for the gallon tank, and 1/20 of the water for the half gallon.

Never mix medication and aquarium salt. It's possible for the aquarium salt to screw up the medication and make the treatment more dangerous and less effective.


----------

